# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Painting over Suede effect paint??

## dazza111

Hi, 
A few years ago I thought it would be good to paint the WHOLE house in suede effect, that means every dam wall. :Doh:  Now I want to change it but of course its not that easy. Anyone have any tips on how I can easiest get through this. Hoping that someone may have come up with a easier option than sanding down every wall  :Yikes2:  or a new undercoat that I may not have found yet  :brava: ? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## China

dazza111, I am about to do the same thing not on every wall thankfully, I inquired at Solver and their advise is that the sanding down bit is the only way to get a proffesional finish, if you do find a magic primer let us know

----------


## dazza111

Hi China, 
Last night I came back to the thread and found this link  https://www.renovateforum.com/f207/removing-suede-effect-57107/ 
I'm hoping that they are right because I'm going to give it a go

----------


## jaw65

Hi Dazza 
I have been in the painting game for 23 years and let me tell you for the best finish do the following.
1 light sand walls
2 Apply acrylic sealer undercoat.
3 Light sand again.
4 Paint with wall paint. 
Yes there is a quicker way just sand and paint.
But do you want the best finish or a quick finish? You can't have both.

----------

